# Yet another review of the Saunders’s Wrist Rocket “Wing”



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

First impressions:

Damn, this looks cool!

Man, this is thin plastic, hope it holds up...

And within an hour I had killed my TV, busted the level sight add on and possibly my front window...

I like it, the ball holder thingie is especially nice. But it's so light...

I had at least five fork hits and (so far) the frame took no damage. The level on the level sight got shattered and I didn't notice I'd done it until I smelled the oil in the level. At one point the bands pulled free, so be sure to follow those instructions carefully.

I don't know about the bands, they are a fairly hard pull. And I'll need to get a backup in case something happens to the first set.

If it warms up a bit tomorrow I'll go outside and go down in the gully so I don't accidentally put holes in someone's window...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sounds like you're struggling with it...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Honesty at its best. I've not been tempted to buy one and your review gives me a sense of peace about the decision not to buy a Saunders.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Tara, I hope you have video. We are all looking forward to seeing your trials and tribulations on the big screen.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sounds like she may have shot it... the big screen that is.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh man! Are you using half inch ammo in the pouch?


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Go hard or go home!


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Spent two hours shooting my Sanderson Wrist Rocket Wing outside and away from TVs.

Man, this is a devastating shooter. The special add-on sights thingie is really excellent.

I'm really worried I'm gonna break the plastic, but it's had about four fork hits, with the only casulty being the level on the side of the sight. I've dropped it several times and it's fine.

It's really a plug and play wrecking ball chucker.

I just wish the plastic was a little more substantial.


----------

